# Indicatiu perfecte



## jazyk

Us semblaria anacrònic emprar l'indicatiu perfecte en l'enumeració d'esdeviniments passats que no tenen cap relació amb el present per a evitar la conjugació perifràstica amb el verbe anar i l'infinitiu: _Аhir passí al estanc, comprí segells i envií una carta als meus pares a Barcelona. Quan arribí a casa, mengí i rentí els plats_?

Gràcies per les vostres aportacions.


----------



## crises

Els temps que has utilitzat s'anomena _pertèrit perfet simple_ (en contraposició al _perifràstic _o _analític_). En la llengua oral, és més comú el perifràstic i es sol reservar el simple per a registres elevats de la llengua escrita. Ara bé, també depèn del dialecte que estiguis utilitzant, perquè en valencià, per exemple, és més comú el pretèrit perfet simple que el perifràstic. És a dir, que utilitzar la forma simple en contraposició a la present no és una diferència diacrònica, sinó més aviat dialectal o de registre (si el dialecte emprat és la llengua estàndar).

A mí m'agrada molt el perifràstic, perquè és una de les característiques que agermanen la llengua catalana i la llengua aragonesa. ^_^


----------



## betulina

Estic molt d'acord amb en Crises. Només hi voldria afegir que a mi, com a parlant del català central i que no fa servir el perfet simple, no em xocaria veure'l en un registre literari en cap persona de la conjugació excepte en la primera del singular, _jo_, com la que has posat d'exemple. 

Les altres persones, _tu passares, ell passà, nosaltres passàrem, vosaltres passàreu, ells passaren_, en un registre formal no em semblarien fora de lloc ni de temps, però _jo passí_ sí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

D'acord amb la Betulina.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. jo sóc parlant de valencià meridional i per aquestes terres no utilitzem mai el pretèrit simple. Però més al nord, en la zona de l'Horta, sí que s'utilitza, quasi exclusivament, el pretèrit simple. Més al nord, a partir de Castelló, desapareix el pretèrit simple. La distribució d'aquestes formes és curiosa, ja que hi ha com una espècie de zona aïllada on s'utilitza el pretèrit simple, mentre que al nord i al sud d'aquesta zona s'utilitza el perifràstic.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Com a complement a les respostes de la resta de companys, us incloc un mapa en què apareixen les comarques valencianes on el passat simple encara forma part de la llengua oral. Com sempre, hi ha excepcions que el mapa no contempla, però en dóna una idea general bastant bona.

Dins de la zona del passat simple, cal dir que només a les comarques del Camp de Morvedre, el Camp de Túria, l'Horta i nord de la Ribera (més o menys) són vives totes les persones, mentre que a les altres comarques on s'utilitza el passat simple només es fan servir les persones del plural (el singular el fan amb el perifràstic). A la resta del País, el passat simple és tan aliè a la llengua oral com ho puga ser a la resta del domini lingüístic del català.

On el passat simple és viu, aquesta forma conviu amb el perifràstic en la llengua parlada, el parlant tria la forma que prefereix al seu lliure albir, sense cap criteri previsible, fins i tot barrejant-los en una sola frase... No obstant això, jo diria que el passat perifràstic també és el més utilitzat, fins i tot diria que és d'ús creixent entre la gent més jove (probablement perquè estan més exposats a altres dialectes pels mitjans de comunicació i perquè, com que ja han rebut formació en la nostra llengua, tendeixen a fer servir formes més supradialectals... a més, el passat simple és bastant irregular i el perifràstic sempre és regular).

Les frases que proposa en Jazyk a mi, que visc a la comarca de l'Horta, em sonen d'allò més naturals en la llengua parlada, però dites així, especialment en primera persona del singular, sonarien estranyes, probablement molt literàries i forçades, a la gran majoria dels catalanoparlants.

Jo dic coses com "fiu" per "vaig fer", "viu" per "vaig veure", "aní" per "vaig anar"... i, la veritat, causen bastant estranyesa quan isc de la comarca...  

Au!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Jo dic coses com "fiu" per "vaig fer", "viu" per "vaig veure", "aní" per "vaig anar"... i, la veritat, causen bastant estranyesa quan isc de la comarca...



Ostres, i tanta estranyesa...  La veritat és que si em pregunten de cop i volta la primera persona del singular del perfet de "veure" no la sé dir pas!  M'hauré de repassar el Xuriguera...!

Fantàstica explicació, Samaruc, com sempre! Gràcies!


----------



## Cecilio

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> Com a complement a les respostes de la resta de companys, us incloc un mapa en què apareixen les comarques valencianes on el passat simple encara forma part de la llengua oral. Com sempre, hi ha excepcions que el mapa no contempla, però en dóna una idea general bastant bona.



He estat mirant el mapa i em sembla que no és molt exacte. A les comarques de la Safor i la Vall d'Albaida, així com a la zona de Xàtiva s'utlitza el pretèrit perifràstic. Després hi ha poblacions com ara Alzira on sembla que s'utilitzen totes dues formes. A les comarques de la Ribera tindríem realment la zona on es divideix l'ús del pretèrit.


----------



## Samaruc

Cecilio said:


> He estat mirant el mapa i em sembla que no és molt exacte. A les comarques de la Safor i la Vall d'Albaida, així com a la zona de Xàtiva s'utlitza el pretèrit perifràstic. Després hi ha poblacions com ara Alzira on sembla que s'utilitzen totes dues formes. A les comarques de la Ribera tindríem realment la zona on es divideix l'ús del pretèrit.



Sí, crec que tens raó, jo també crec que escampa massa cap al sud l'ús del passat simple (i potser també massa cap al nord)... La veritat és que he trobat el mapa i l'he enllaçat per allò que situava el passat simple al mig del País, però potser no està massa acurat i m'he precipitat (o és que el passat simple recula dia a dia, no ho sé). 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per mi no hi ha font de coneixements que superi l'Obra Completa del mestre Pla (ja us ho dic, això és molt subjectiu). D'alguna manera, és la meva "llumeta" lingüística i la meva guia. L'altre dia, precisament, tot just llegint les _Cartes d'Itàlia_, vaig trobar:

(Pla fa referència a una conversa que havia tingut amb una senyoreta italiana)

"- Estic contenta perquè he rebut una declaració d'amor. Un jove m'ha dit que porta el meu nom gravat en el seu cor amb lletres d'or... Quina emoció, _Dio bono_!

Deguí fer-hi una cara estranya, perquè la senyoreta em preguntà de seguida..."

Res, només volia compartir amb vosaltres aquesta petita troballa, tenint en compte que ha sortir el tema...

Apa, abraçada!


----------

